# Mid cycle bleeding, late period, negative tests



## Lilysmom27

Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone else has had this experience or could help me out... My husband and I are ttc, and started this past month. I looked online and found a date range on when I should be ovulating so we would know when to try. We slept together all throughout that time. But for the last 2 or 3 days of that time period, I started to bleed. Researched and thought it was ovulation bleeding, but kinda seemed like a period. It lasted 3 days. The next week i was very nauseous, my boobs are sore, i was tired and my back hurt. I was supposed to get my period Monday (7/23). I took an early pregnancy test last Thursday (7/19) and it was negative. Took another test yesterday (7/24)... Still negative. No sign of getting my period. Still nauseous and have sore breasts, and had some milky white discharge in my panties the last 2 days. Did my cycle change and I'm ovulating now? Is that possible? My periods have always been regular. I was stressed planning my wedding the last few weeks... I just dont understand where my period is. Are they false negatives? So confused!


----------



## Laurana

I just had this... Researched it too. To sum up, if you grow follicles, but none actually release an egg, your estrogen drops, but you don't have the progesterone from the ovulation kicking in so you get a withdrawal bleed. After that your hormones are a bit off because you didnt ovulate and your cycle didn't go as it should. You most likely will even "skip" a period and ovulate again giving you a extra long cycle. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lilysmom27

So, maybe the stress of the last few weeks caused me to ovulate late and have a long cycle? I was just telling my husband it almost seemed like i was ovulating the last few days... And i'm not complaining about not being on my period for our honeymoon right now. Just wasnt sure what is going on, and i feel sick which is no fun. Is it still possible to get pregnant? Was my mid cycle bleeding basically a period even though it was 2 weeks early? If so, that would make sense if you generally ovulate 2 weeks after.


----------



## xxlilmszxx

Hi i also have the same problem as you I usually have a 40 day cycle and last normal period was june 11th then i began to have light bleeding on july 8th cycle day 28th i was baffled due to i wasn't expecting my period almost 2 weeks early. I have never been early and i noticed that the time of bleeding was around the time of ovulation. I was due on the 23rd as well but still have not gotten it i took a couple test but it was negative. Im waiting to be a week late then i would take another test and see if it comes up as positive. I also been feeling dizzy out of nowhere and light headed and have this bad back ache and headache that makes me feel nauseous. Update me about ur situation and if you ever got that positive test. I will update and let you know what my test says next week. Good luck =)


----------



## xxlilmszxx

And I've actually been reading that the Mid Cycle bleeding should not be considered as a period.


----------



## Mammi

Have you considered temping it will give you a clearer picture along side the opk's as to if that almost postive opk really was ovulation. It's cheap and easy to do and answers some of the doubts as to did I O or not. 

Good luck to you and have a wonderful wedding day and enjoy that honeymoon!


----------



## Lilysmom27

Thanks! I'm not really sure what's going on. I've never really had irregular periods. My cycle is generally 28-29 days. The only time I've missed my period before was when I was pregnant with my daughter. I took the test a week after my missed period and it was positive. But I felt the same way I do now. So maybe I'm jumping the gun on taking the test right away? I just figured if the symptoms were there, it would show up on the test. Or maybe I ovulated late because of stress. But like I said, that's never happened before and neither has the mid cycle bleeding. Maybe I will look into temping if I ever get my period. But if I ovulated late, I have no idea when to expect that haha.


----------



## gmoney

I had the same issue, i had brown "stuff" a week after ovulation, but only when i wipe, ive been nauseas, headaches non stop, my nipples are soo sore, and im 8 days late. i went to the gyno she said she didnt think i was pregnant, it sounded like i had a cyst on my ovary that burst and thats probably what caused the brown "stuff" i did pee stick test was negative, blood test it was negative.
this week i had crazy headaches... i almost threw up two days in a row.
still no period... wtf! hoping for a BFP! :cry: getting NERVOUS... anyone else find out what was wrong


----------

